# FREE BIRD HITCH GIVEAWAY - From WaterfowlJunkie.com



## nodakoutdoors.com

It's that time of year again....bird season is starting and Bob is giving away another bird hitch. If you're not aware, the bird hitch has literally changed the way people clean most birds when on the road. It's quick and easy like nothing else on the market. Check out the latest YouTube thread from Tracy Northup:






http://waterfowljunkie.com/

TO BE ENTERED, ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS POST UP A QUOTE FROM CADDYSHACK. Anything! If you haven't watched Caddyshack, climb out of your hole and google it for quotes. :thumb: If you have sensitive or young eyes, then don't read below... I'll let this run for a week or two and then let the NASDAQ decide the winner as always.

Good luck and thanks again Waterfowl Junkie!


----------



## SnakeyJake1

"Remember Danny - Two wrongs don't make a right but three rights make a left." Ty Webb

Thanks for the Chance! Looks like a great product.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Hey everybody, we're all gonna get laid.


----------



## Jmnhunter

> Cinderella story. Outta nowhere. A former greenskeeper, now, about to become the Masters champion. It looks like a mirac... It's in the hole! It's in the hole! It's in the hole! -Carl


gosh i love that movie


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

I've sentenced boys younger than you to the gas chamber. Didn't want to do it. I felt I owed it to them. - Judge Smails

:lol:


----------



## siouxhockey

I smell varmint poontang. And the only good varmint poontang is dead varmint poontang, I think. - Carl


----------



## hntnmn23

"You're a lot of woman, you know that? Yeah, wanna make 14 dollars the hard way?"

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## sodakhunter13

This is a hybrid this is a cross of Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent, and Northern California Sensemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt that night on this stuff. 
-Carl

Thanks for the shot at winning!


----------



## rainbow hunter

A flute without holes is not a flute. A donut with out a hole is a Danish!


----------



## DuckBuster

Wait up, girls; I got a salami I gotta hide still. - Carl

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Maverick

"Ahoy polloi... where did you come from, a scotch ad?"

Thanks for the chance... :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Head grounds keeper Sandy: I want you to kill every gophers on the golf course!

Carl Spackler: Correct me if I'm wrong Sandy, but if I kill all the golfers, they're gonna lock me up and throw away the key...

Head Grounds Keeper Sandy: Not golfers, you great fool! Gophers! The *little* *brown*, *furry* *rodents*.

Carl Spackler: We can do that; we don't even have to have a reason. All right, let's do the same thing, but with gophers!

love this movie!


----------



## justund223

Man in a boat overboard. You beast! You savage. Come on, bark like a dog for me. Bark like a dog! I will teach you the meaning of the word "respect"

Carl

Thanks for the chance guys


----------



## t.crawford714

License to kill gophers by the government of the United Nations. Man, free to kill gophers at will. To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to fall back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote.-Carl Spackler


----------



## Doogie

and now for the best quote from that movie

*DOODIE!!!*


----------



## nodak4life

I bet you were something before electricity!


----------



## Mnflatlander

Well anyway I just stick to real estate. Ya know with the market these days if you own anything but land you own a popcorn fart...Rrrrrip...Oh somebody step on a DUCK!


----------



## allhunter

DARN GOPHER!!

thanks for the chance


----------



## Ref

Ty Webb......"Do you go to Harvard"?

Danny Noonan........."No, St.Copius of Northern"

Ty Webb.........."Where?


----------



## Powder

Al Czervik: Hey, you scratched my anchor!


----------



## huntfever

Judge: "Danny, I'm having a party this weekend.... How would you like to come over and mow my lawn?"


----------



## duckmander

I GET NO RESPECT.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

You're rather attractive for a beautiful girl with a great body


----------



## cutter08

Here it is.................... Its no big deal. Baby-Ruth


----------



## ekrueger35

In the immortal words of Jean Paul Sartre, 'Au revoir, gopher'. -Carl

Thanks for the Chance to win!!!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

IT'S IN THE HOLE.


----------



## bwfsh

Your uncle molests collies.


----------



## KEN W

Well,,,,,Were waiting!!!


----------



## guppy

Freeze Gopher!


----------



## benelliguyusa85

Al Czervik: You're a lot of woman, you know that? Yeah, wanna make 14 dollars the hard way?


----------



## gaddy getter

It's in da hole!

Love it, thanks for the chance.


----------



## ND_duckman

I should have yelled, "Two!"


----------



## MSG Rude

Carl Spackler: A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-lagunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


----------



## MSG Rude

Sorry but I like this one too:

Mrs. Smails: Elihu, will you come loofah my stretch marks?

Thanks for the chance. Terrific movie that will stand the test of time from 1980.


----------



## blhunter3

Ty Webb: Don't be obsessed with your desires Danny. The Zen philosopher Basha once wrote, 'A flute with no holes, is not a flute. A donut with no hole, is a Danish.' He was a funny guy.


----------



## Bwana

Ty Webb: A flute without holes, is not a flute. A donut without a hole, is a Danish.

Ty Webb: You're rather attractive for a beautiful girl with a great body.

Dang! That is one neat invention!


----------



## fargodawg

the world needs ditch diggers too danny


----------



## spoiler92

Wait up, girls; I got a salami I gotta hide still

Spoiler92


----------



## nate_dogg

Correct me if I'm wrong Sandy, but if I kill all the golfers, they're gonna lock me up and throw away the key...

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## kinkaid05

DOODIE...


----------



## jimmyjohn13

I want a hamburger. No, cheeseburger. I want a hot dog. I want a milkshake. I want potato chips(Spalding Smails)


----------



## tikkat3

Carl Spackler: [preparing to dynamite the gopher tunnel] In the immortal words of Jean Paul Sartre, 'Au revoir, gopher'.


----------



## shig

18th hole at Augusta.
Long ball hitter the Lama
So I got that going for me, which is nice.

Shig


----------



## teamducker

So I jump ship in Hong Kong and I make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## snownado chaser

How about a Fresca?


----------



## commander019

Hey, doll. Could you scare up another round for our table over here? And tell the cook this is low grade dog food. I've had better food at the ballgame, you know? This steak still has marks from where the jockey was hitting it.


----------



## jcnelsn1

This is a hybrid. This is a cross, ah, of Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent, and Northern California Sensemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt that night on this stuff.


----------



## hemihunter

Not golfers, you great fool! Gophers! The *little* *brown*, *furry* *rodents* -!


----------



## 6162rk

your mean, your lean and you ain't too far in between


----------



## ProDucker1187

Sure thing. Shoot, Timmy


----------



## marnus

Dr. Beeper: I thought you'd be the man to beat this year. 
Ty Webb: I guess you'll just have to keep beating yourself.


----------



## jmayerl

"you'll get nothing and like it"


----------



## wi2nd

"We just bought property behind the Great Wall. On the good side!"

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Band Man

Carl Spackler: I'll slack you off, you fuzzy little foreigner.

Thanks


----------



## WARDEN247

Hit the ball ******!!


----------



## wtrfowl14

Albreaks wind at a dinner) Whoa, did somebody step on a duck?

Thanks for another chance!


----------



## Rugger09

"This steak still has marks from where the jockey was hitting it. You tell the chef this is low grade Dog Food."

Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## math5588

"Danny, I'm LATE!"
That sucks......


----------



## swift

FREEZE GOPHER


----------



## FowlBoysInc

Bark Like a Dog


----------



## ShineRunner

Judge Smails: Well, we're waiting!

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## snowgoosehunter

So I jump ship in Hong Kong and I make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas- Carl


----------



## SBEII

How bout 2?? Al Czervik Hey everybody, we're all gonna get laid.

Al Czervik Last time I saw a mouth like that, it had a hook in it.

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## HOBBES

Al Czervik: [breaks wind at a dinner] Whoa, did somebody step on a duck?

Thanks for the chance! :thumb:


----------



## snow

Carl at the ball washer washing a ball watching a lady tee off..."Hello there monkey woman,I have have a present for you"... Carl made his own cinderella story making that movie.


----------



## DuckerIL

Ty Webb: You take drugs, Danny? 
Danny Noonan: Every day. 
Ty Webb: Good. Then what's your problem? 
Danny Noonan: I don't know.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Please put me in... I would LOVE to have that.


----------



## wish2hunt

*Ty Webb:* I was born to love you, I was born to lick your face, I was born to rub you, but you were born to rub me first, ... What do you say we take this out on the patio?


----------



## Fowl Slayer

Judge Smails: You know, you should play with Dr. Beeper and myself. I mean, he's been club champion for three years running and I'm no slouch myself.

Ty Webb: Don't sell yourself short Judge, you're a tremendous slouch.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Be the Ball, Danny, Be the Ball

Thanks Waterfowl Junkie for the giveaway


----------



## makin it rain

He called me a baboon, he thinks I'm his wife.

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## GKBassplayer

License to kill gophers by the government of the United Nations. Man, free to kill gophers at will. To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to fall back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote. -Carl


----------



## ru14bndecoyedn

billy billy oh billy billy


----------



## Jhennager

Do you do drugs Danny? Yes. Gooood.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I could not resist.....I have to post this one.....it is my second post but this movie is a classic...

"Fifty bucks the Smails kid picks his nose. All right, kid, take your time..... Fifty bucks more says he eats it. Don't do it, kid! That kid will eat anything!"

Again thanks for the great give away.


----------



## fishhook

Lacey Underall: My uncle says you've got a screw loose.

Ty Webb: Your uncle molests collies


----------



## Jungda99

"Oh its in the hole"


----------



## lakerwaterfowler

Al Czervik: [to his Asian companion] I hear this place is restricted, Wang, so don't tell 'em you're Jewish, okay?

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## duckjunky

Ok here's mine. Al Czervik: Hey this is my business partner Wang. Thanks waterfowl junkie for the support and a chance to win


----------



## Dak

"You're a lot of woman, you know that? Yeah, wanna make 14 dollars the hard way?"

Al


----------



## jake urich

HIT DA BALL ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUCKLOGIC

Be the Ball, Danny, Be the Ball


----------



## Hockeyhunter99

License to kill gophers by the government of the United Nations. 
Man, free to kill gophers at will. 
To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. 
And a varmint will never quit - ever. 
They're like the Viet Cong -
Varmint Cong. 
So you have to fall back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote.

-Carl Spackler


----------



## Rainmakers

"I have to laugh, because I've outsmarted even myself. My enemy, my foe, is an animal. In order to conquer the animal, I have to learn to think like an animal. And, whenever possible, to look like one. I've gotta get inside this guy's pelt and crawl around for a few days."


----------



## turfpete

I don't think the hard stuff gonna come down for awhile


----------



## tsodak

Well Tanks fer Nuttin!!!!!


----------



## uppersouris

"Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort?"

thanks for the chance waterfowl junkie


----------



## ckbeggs

Carl Spackler: This place got a pool? 
Ty Webb: Pool and a pond... Pond be good for you


----------



## Swanger

It's in da hole.


----------



## Buck Hunter

I lovce that peice of equipment. I always volunteer to clean the birdsmjust picky I am. I could make hay w/ that thing jeeze!


----------



## G Man

He called me a baboon, he thinks I'm his wife...


----------



## brobones

Here is one of my favorite quotes from the movie

Al Czervik: Last time I saw a mouth like that, it had a hook in it.


----------



## tumblebuck

Bark like a dog.


----------



## Nasty Nate

He's on his final hole. He's about 455 yards away, he's gonna hit about a 2 iron I think.


----------



## bandman

"You're rather attractive for a beautiful girl with a great body."


----------



## Bowstring

Judge Smails: Don't you people have homes?

Thanks for the chance, again.


----------



## bennysabin

Be the ball Danny, just be the ball. NAH NA NA NA NA NA, just be the ball 
NA NAyour not being the ball danny :sniper: [/quote]


----------



## bjornberg18

Hey, doll. Could you scare up another round for our table over here? And tell the cook this is low grade dog food. I've had better food at the ballgame, you know? This steak still has marks from where the jockey was hitting it!

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## swany25

Al- Oh, this your wife? A lovely lady. Hey baby, you must've been something before electricity.


----------



## 1observer

Al Czervik: "Hey, that's the ugliest hat I've ever seen! Do you get a free bowl of soup with that hat? Oh....it looks good on you though!"


----------



## mcudwort

Don't sell yourself short Judge, you're a tremendous slouch.


----------



## take'em down

He's on his final hole. He's about 455 yards away, he's gonna hit about a 2 iron I think

Thanks for the chance to win


----------



## honkstopper

Sandy: I want you to kill every gophers on the golf course! 
Carl Spackler: Correct me if I'm wrong Sandy, but if I kill all the golfers, they're gonna lock me up and throw away the key... 
Sandy: Not golfers, you great fool! Gophers! The *little* *brown*, *furry* *rodents* -! 
Carl Spackler: We can do that; we don't even have to have a reason. All right, let's do the same thing, but with gophers -!


----------



## pineapple

Hey that kangaroo just took my ball!


----------



## beaverskins

ty)- nanananananananana


----------



## watrdog

be the ball danny!


----------



## DakotaDog72

Thank you...count me in


----------



## Nick Roehl

It's in the hole!!!!!


----------



## Roadking99

Please add me...

"Pool or pond - pond would be good for you..."


----------



## Fyredawg47

Are they talking about the Friday Nite Lutefisk Dinner?..........

Bishop: I really enjoy working with young people such as yourself down at our new Lutheran Center... Why don't you drop by sometime, eh? 
Danny Noonan: I've often thought of entering the Priesthood. 
Bishop: Oh, are you a Roman Catholic? 
[Danny nods] 
Bishop: Oh, then I'm sorry, but I'm afraid you can't come.


----------



## Prarie Hunter

Al Czervik: Last time I saw a mouth like that, it had a hook in it.


----------



## firemedic_310

You wanna make fourteen bucks the hard way?


----------



## collar boy

Spalding get your foot off the boat!--Judge Smails


----------



## fc bllab

Weelll, we're waiting. The Judge'. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## fargojohnson

Ty Webb: This your place, Carl? 
Carl Spackler: Yeah, whatta ya think? 
Ty Webb: It's really... awful. 
Carl Spackler: Well, I got a lot of stuff on order. You know... credit trouble.


----------



## doublereed

Carl Spackler: This is a hybrid. This is a cross, ah, of Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent, and Northern California Sensemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt that night on this stuff.

------------------------------------------------

Just curious how the you use the Nasdaq to decide the winner????


----------



## Chaws

Best quote of the entire movie.

This is a hybrid this is a cross of Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent, and Northern California Sensemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt that night on this stuff.


----------



## honkstopper

when is the winner annouced


----------



## Metalman

Nanananananan, nananananan, nanananana, its in the hole!


----------



## lordfrosty

I'll slack you off, you fuzzy little foreigner.


----------



## BHealy

"I smell varmint poontang, and the only good varmint poontang is dead varmint poontang, I think." (Spackler)


----------



## Voss

He's on his final hole. He's about 455 yards away, he's gonna hit about a 2 iron I think. (Carl)


----------



## ILLmallard

Danny Noonan: I haven't even told my father about the scholarship I didn't get. I'm gonna end up working in a lumberyard the rest of my life. 
Ty Webb: What's wrong with lumber? I own two lumberyards. 
Danny Noonan: I notice you don't spend too much time there. 
Ty Webb: I'm not quite sure where they are.


----------



## ILLmallard

A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-lagunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## redlabel

Carl Spackler: 'This crowd has gone deadly silent, a Cinderella story outta nowhere. Former greenskeeper and now about to become the masters champion ... He's on his final hole. He's about 455 yards away, he's gonna hit about a 2 iron I think ... IT'S IN THE HOLE!"


----------



## bgc40

Five bucks on the Smells kid to pick his nose . . . . Ten bucks he eats it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Closed

See semi's here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... p?p=622471


----------

